# 15.9 ft kayak trailer



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

15.9ft kayak trailer or can be used for other aluminum boats orflat bottom boat, new lights everything works as it should.

Selling to upgrade to a double yak trailer first with cash no holds
No title bill of sale, trailer will need to be weighed when you get plates
Located In Killbuck (Holmes county)
$250 obo

3304732787 for faster response


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Nows th e time to buy a trailer and get your mods done before the season kicks off


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I know someone needs a trailer to haul a few yaks this year


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

$240


----------

